# Desert Storm



## pilotkid (Sep 2, 2007)

Heres a couple pictures I took last night from a HUGE storm we had. I had to wait for the storm to get a little south of me because of it raining so hard, I didnt want to get my camera wet! And there is one picture in color but I thought the colors turned out kinda cool. What do you guys think, your critique is welcome!!! Thanks


----------



## The Empress (Sep 2, 2007)

I love the last one....the colors are amazing!!!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Sep 2, 2007)

I agree with The Empress, and I also agree with her motto, damn, she knows what's up. Anyways, her clear understanding of photography aside, I really love the last one because of it's colors, the motion if the clouds due to the what must have been a long exposure, and the slanted horizon actually works to the advantage of the picture in combination with the motion of the clouds in my opinion. I'd be interested to see a version of the last shot with the left lightning portion cropped out and concentrate the shot more on the visible bolt. Great work!


----------



## pilotkid (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you both! The last one seems to be the one everyone likes the most...Trenton Romulox: Unfortunately, that bolt of lightning on the left of the picture was not cropped out, the bolt was just out of view of the lenses!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Sep 2, 2007)

pilotkid said:


> Thank you both! The last one seems to be the one everyone likes the most...Trenton Romulox: Unfortunately, that bolt of lightning on the left of the picture was not cropped out, the bolt was just out of view of the lenses!



Right, I know, I mean a version of the shot with only the lightning on the right visible. I know you didn't get the bolt on the left in the shot, which is okay, because the shot is so great anyways. I mean take a whole new approach to the shot by having only the lightning on the right left in, you see what I'm saying?


----------



## The Empress (Sep 2, 2007)

This isn't edited other than the crop but i think that something more like this would look better just because you don't have the destraction of the light from the other bolt.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 2, 2007)

I can't believe this shots!  Amazing storm photos!!!


----------



## pilotkid (Sep 3, 2007)

The Empress said:


> This isn't edited other than the crop but i think that something more like this would look better just because you don't have the destraction of the light from the other bolt.


Wow, your right. That does make it look better.


----------



## peter00parker (Sep 10, 2007)

cool shots


----------



## Funky (Sep 10, 2007)

the sky's to amazing to crop like that, i would say straiten it a little.


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 10, 2007)

I miss the left size brightness in the crop. I would leave it as you had it. With the crop, your eye just stays on the lightning. With the original, your eye travels all around the photo.


----------



## ga_shooter (Sep 10, 2007)

The color one is totally amazing. Good shot.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, that's a great set of shots - do like the edit. Perhaps thankfully, I never get to see stuff like this.


----------



## Stine (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree with wildmaven about your eyes traveling around the shot with its not cropped... but either way it looks amazing! I lived in Kansas and saw nights like that many times... Never thought it would be caught so perfectly in a shot like that!


----------



## JustCourt (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow! Amazing photos! I'm a huge fan of storms, unfortunately I have yet to be able to take a shot I'm happy with during a storm.  You truly captured the "nature" of the storm with the last photo. Nice job!


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Sep 14, 2007)

I guess I'll be the one to mention the elephant in the sitting room. This is a staggeringly good picture with Serious Horizon Issues.:er: Perhaps you need a hot shoe bubble level.

P.S. leave the second flash to the left. Cut the top and bottom to level it and print it as a panoramic. The other light enriches it rather than distracts from it.


----------

